# January 2021 update



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

A quick video showing my recent progress. I cleaned up the Heinz crossdock facility; changed the orientation of the sign and scenicked the front of the building.

I also closed off the north-south road that used to lead off the layout; it now stops at the new yard. And the new yard is the last update.

The yard has been fully ballasted (using a finer, darker gray); some ground cover has also been added between the tracks. I also added some black oil stains. The yard is fully operational (I had to add a few more feeder wires) and runs very well. 

Next up - a complete redo of the West Industrial area.

Mike


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Mike, 
The layout is looking awesome! Thanks for sharing again!


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Great video thanks for sharing!!!


----------

